# Starter for Ford Industrial 300



## Warteetee (Nov 21, 2010)

I have an older Whisper Chipper with a 6 cylinder Ford Industrial 300 in which the starter is dead. I have taken it off to be reduilt and in the process broke one of the ears - can't be rebuilt. I am trying to find out what the actual starter model is that I need to find/buy - I see no marking on mine at all. The one I have is a very heavy cast iron beast. Any help as to what starter model I need to find would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lfnh (Nov 21, 2010)

fwiw

Might try taking it to a local starter rebuild shop to id it.

Here's another shot http://www.pittauto.com/


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 21, 2010)

Your local auto shop might be able to help you match it up... 

I know I've done it before when I worked at autozone...


----------



## Ed*L (Nov 24, 2010)

My experience with Ford Industrial hasn't been a good one. I think Ford tried to make everything they could unique to the indstrial engines so their dealers can bend you over...

Ed


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to NAPA they can get it.... But be sure to measure the OD of the lip that centers the starter in the flywheel housing/steel plate.... Worst case you might have to file the new one to fit... The last one I had to file to fit and drill out the threads for one of the bolts.... Works just fine other than about 30 minutes of extra work..... Could not get the same exact starter.....Mine was on a genset....


----------

